# Mudd Maddness in Choudrant, La.



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Just a few pics from Choudrant...It's me, DrillersGoDeeper, and a couple of friends of mine...Sorry about the picture quality, cheap disposable camera


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:woot: i hope to get in some of that stuff at rocks bottom!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Had a blast, other than the heat!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like alot of fun. Hope to get mine out in the next couple of weekends. Work has been busy, and right now we're short handed. I haven't got her dirty since i relocated the radiator. :wtf:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I bet I spent 4-5 hrs. trying to get all that nasty gumbo mud off of the Brute...and it's STILL not clean... Guess I'll hit it again tomorrow....lol


Oh yeah, that's without a pressure washer of course...Mine got a hole in the hose


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't even started cleanin' mine yet...Guess I'll get on it tomorrow...Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you Dale, after you left we had catasrophic failure...Landon just had to hit that pit, got halfway and the Brute went dead...Sucked water up the tailpipe...Had to float it up and walk it out...Took two hours from the time we got it out of the pit to getting loaded onto the trailor...Got some oil changes to do


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I bet I spent 4-5 hrs. trying to get all that nasty gumbo mud off of the Brute...and it's STILL not clean... Guess I'll hit it again tomorrow....lol
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's without a pressure washer of course...Mine got a hole in the hose


use a typical presidential solution to get it right! tape'r up or somethin


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea D the aviation industry trusts it... So should you...


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ LMAO!!! only you man!! LMAO!


----------

